# Pet fading fast, my ex has her.



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

So this morning I got a text from my ex husband. He told me that one of his cats (that used to be mine) was fading fast, and he didn't think she had long to live. 

She was my cat before we got married. But when we divorced, we divided the animals in the way that seemed best for them. It was the right thing for the animals, even if it broke my heart. 

I really missed that cat and would think about her often. But I've gotten used to not seeing her.

He's offered me a chance to go visit her. 

He's told me that I can go tomorrow and he will be at work, so I won't see him. 

But the truth of the matter is that I don't want to be in his home with or without him there.

In the last year I have dealt with him, by just not knowing what he is up to. I simply don't want to know, if he's happy or sad, or who he's dating. I have blocked or unfollowed anyone on Facebook that mentions him or posts pictures of him. Because knowing about him does me no good. I know it's almost been two years, but I still think about him everyday. I simply don't want to give myself more fodder.

So am I horrible person if I don't go an say goodbye to my cat? 
Will I regret it? 
Will I regret going there and finding out something that I don't want to know?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I think you should go see the cat and have closure. Focus on the cat and not what's in the house. I think you'll be happy you did it.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

Well I did it. And it was eh. Spent about 20 minutes petting her. No question she's at the end. But she will be 16 this fall, so while a cat can live longer, it's not out of the norm. As for closure, I'm not really sure what that means. I spent a lot of time missing her, but it's been almost 2 years. And I've come to terms with the fact that she's not my cat anymore. And I do believe that I made the best decision for her. My ex may be an @$$, but I know he will do right by her. If anything, he will do more than I would. 

I did look around, I'll admit. But I saw nothing that upset me, or told me more than I needed to know. His bedroom door was closed and I didn't open it. I really just looked at his books and what he put on the wall. He has pictures up of group shots of us and our friends on vacation. I think it's weird, but whatever. 

So my conclusion, is I don't regret that I went, but I don't think I need to do again. 

I will tell him when it's time for my dog. And if he wants I will let him say goodbye. But for me, there is not reason go back again.


----------

